

The truth about the U.S. budget deficit: It’s worse than you think - chailatte
http://blogs.reuters.com/james-pethokoukis/2010/12/22/the-truth-about-the-u-s-budget-deficit-its-13x-worse-than-you-think/

======
motvbi
How exactly is it 13 times worse than what we previously knew?

~~~
Seth_Kriticos
They were probably referencing the last rounds of "quantitative easing"
averaged to a year as absolute number.

Anyone even remotely acquainted with the graphs was well aware, that even a
year ago it was at about the 12 trillion debt the U.S. held, which grew to
13-14 since then.

Much more interesting is the fact, that the graph was more or less stable the
last century and now suddenly skyrockets with exponential proportions.

See chart for reference:
[http://www.michaelmatthews.com/images/US_National_Debt_Chart...](http://www.michaelmatthews.com/images/US_National_Debt_Chart_2010.gif)

ps. That's about $44k debt per U.S. citizen: <http://www.usdebtclock.org/>

~~~
pg
That graph would not look so alarming with a normal aspect ratio.

~~~
JesseAldridge
Or if it took GDP growth into account.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:USDebt.png>

